
Facebook wants your naked photos to stop revenge porn - infodroid
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-44223809
======
grzm
Discussion from 7 months ago (over 50 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15648080](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15648080)

~~~
_jal
FB wants every detail about everything your life, and wants to only share rosy
PR in return. That part isn't news.

What's worth repeating is how tone-deaf and stupid this is. Decision-makers
inside FB are living in a bubble crazy and arrogant enough to make them think
this is something to propose to the world.

It is a technical bandaid that could theoretically work if you ignore the real
people inhabiting the real world who would be using it. Reminds me, in a
different way, of folks talking about how printing PGP (then) hashes on
business cards was a workable fix for the web-of-trust, only throw in nudie
pics, even more nerd-arrogance and FB's brazen, repeated abuses of trust.

When FB offers to act as my agent, with a contract including teeth for
improper disclosure of confidential information, they will be approaching Saul
Goodman levels of trustability.

------
brianmcc
How can anyone with an ounce of common sense not immediately dismiss this as
totally preposterous? It's completely and utterly nuts! Anyone in management
at FB considering this a reasonable initiative has surely lost all perspective
on the right way to solve what I'm sure is - sadly - a genuine and serious
problem.

------
asah
This is old: nowadays, to create revenge porn, someone can just grab your face
photos and use deepfakes.

i.e. facebook doesn't need naked photos to stop revenge porn, just use photos
of your face, which they already have

i.e. photo of your face appears on fb/instagram/etc in an unlikely place?
auto-crop it to just that body and ask you if you approve. even better, offer
a page listing "your photos that appear on other people's feeds and profiles".
The algorithm would need to be conservative (i.e. err on the side of not-
matching) to avoid leaking _other_ peoples' naked pics to you. To thwart
uploading previously-recorded photos/video, use the same tech as Face ID.

This would also be an excellent positive-PR partnership opportunity between
Facebook, Google, Tinder, and the other top social media and dating sites.

------
LinuxBender
This would be a useful service if their system could detect signs of skin
cancer.

In terms of squelching revenge porn, I do not see how this would remove
anything from non facebook servers. Is 4chan going to integrate with this? Are
they really only using hashing? Simple hash checks are negated with trivial
effort.

If they are just hashes, why are users uploading anything beyond a hash?
Example: virustotal [0] can get the hash of a file using javascript rather
than uploading the file. Is this to see that the file is really porn?

[0] - [https://www.virustotal.com/](https://www.virustotal.com/)

~~~
syshum
I doubt it is Simple file level Hashing

MS Pioneered tech for Child Porn that looks at the actual photo and hashes
parts of the file, PhotoID, that makes is more robot than a simple file hash,
which ML I am sure this has improved alot in the decades it was first released

However I agree that is unlikely to curb Revenge Porn...

~~~
blackflame7000
The technique is called fuzzy hashing

------
joering2
Upload your own porn to Facebook, hilarious! Zuckerberg really hasn't changed
and he still believes his users are dumb fucks.

Knowing real Facebook, I would imagine at minimum they will be extracting
tattoos from these photos and sharing it with FBI/LEs of all sorts. AS it
turns out many criminal cases are being solved because someone flashed their
tattoo.

So 10 years from now Zuck will be on the road apologizing that they shared
your naked photos/tattoos with LEs but you know thats for the common good so
its allright. But definitely we will do better lol :)

Here Together:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4zd7X98eOs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4zd7X98eOs)

Edit: its beyond hilarious that the upload above has comments section disabled
LOL! Social network not so much LOL

------
jpl56
Will the hash take into account that some body parts may change shape compared
to the sample photo Facebook asks us ?

~~~
Shank
No, because you're uploading the exact photo you want blocked. You aren't
uploading a random arbitrary photo of yourself.

------
blackflame7000
A little too ambitious.

------
mtgx
I wonder what's their _real_ agenda with these photos. You can never take what
Facebook says at face value. Just like when they say they're only building
shadow profiles on you for security purposes.

~~~
toomanybeersies
For all its flaws, I don't think that it's likely that FB would move into the
blackmail space.

~~~
lainga
_Are you sure you want to delete your account?_

 _These friends will miss you. ... We might have to start serving them the
images you uploaded instead, or they 'll get lonely!_

